# Friendly Plee to BL Authors (HH)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Please can we have more and more mini stories or similiar where Primarchs socialise with each other? 

I love reading about how they interact with each other, it wasn't until ABD's story at the end of Age of Darkness that I truly realised this. Maybe the story of the feast where Dorn and Perturabo have their little falling out, or when Corax told Horus to shove off. Anything really I just love seeing their relationships.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

There are some floating around in the books, Horus and fulgrim, Lorgar and Magnus, Fulgrim and Ferrus, Dorn and Kurze but it would always be great to have more

possibly a mini collection concerning just primarchs their ideas and their relationships to each other and the big E


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it would be great, the one ADB wrote at the end of age of darkness is one of my favorite moments throughout the HH books


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The first chapter of ADB's novella has all the traitor Primarchs in the same room!!!

I suspect (without any proof or cause) that 'The Primarchs' novella anthology will have lots of Primarchs interacting with other Primarchs.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Yup I love the interactions between them as well.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

That was something I really liked about TFH, it showed some of Lorgars interactions with his brothers. Even if it was just Lorgar recalling particular incidents.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm for this as well. I enjoy learning just what the other Primarchs think of each other, each one is vastly different and their opinions of the other's personalities, backgrounds, style of combat and beliefs are always fascinating.


Lord of the Night


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Would LOVE for this to show up more also. I mean the main difference between 40k and 30k is the primarchs (besides big E) so their interactions are what I look forward to the most.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe have a short story that shows the primarchs together at a victory feast or some such thing. See how some of the primarchs who are closer interact with each other. Maybe even see some sparing sessions between them.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

Could be called "Children of a lesser god" !!!!!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I do like the idea. I'm surprised that Black Library doesn't decide to make an extra novel each year with the interactions of the primarchs. So much that can be done.

If your hearing this Black Library. Please... no more audios. I could just picture someone with a high pitched voice playing Angron, and popcorn in the background.


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Tbh, i am not a fan of giving the Primarchs any spotlight at all ( with the possible exception of Fulgrim, where it was done well ).
We already have Spacemarines which are far too humanised ( and in Nick Kyme's case have a tendency to act like kindergarden children..., but to be true, he isn't the worst author in that regard).
By having the Primarchs as the focus of even more novels there will be a risk that the same happens to them.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

some notable titles of primarch interaction would be The First Heretic, by ADB, as well as Prospero Burns.

CP


----------

